# Etui/housse pour iPad



## superoro (15 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite me faire un petit plaisir en achetant une belle housse pour mon iPad. J'ai visité de nombreux sites mais peu de produits me satisfont.

Je veux trouver une housse élégante (cuir), de qualité et pour un budget ne dépassant pas une centaine d'euros. 

Personnellement, je suis assez tenté par une housse de chez Sena Cases (http://www.senacases.com/apple/apple-ipad-cases/folio-cases/) mais je ne sais pas vraiment ce qu'elle vaut en termes de qualité. Et vu que c'est quand même un certain investissement, j'ai peur de faire le mauvais choix.

Avez-vous éventuellement des recommandations pour des bons produits?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## regsam (15 Décembre 2010)

J'utilise depuis quelques mois le modèle Zipbook de Sena et j'en suis très satisfait. 
Très bonne qualité et très bonne finition.


----------



## Flibust007 (16 Décembre 2010)

J'ai regardé l'article que tu te proposes.
Il est magnifique et de grande qualité.
Il n'y aura qu'un seul ennui : ne pas te le faire piquer car tu vas attirer l'attention !


----------



## superoro (16 Décembre 2010)

Merci! 

Peut-être quelqu'un me proposera un article encore plus beau?! C'est pour ça que j'attends un peu avant de faire le pas...


----------



## Artek (16 Décembre 2010)

perso je trouve celle la folle... et... j'en veux ! 

http://www.zagg.com/accessories/zaggmate.php


----------



## superoro (16 Décembre 2010)

Artek a dit:


> perso je trouve celle la folle... et... j'en veux !
> 
> http://www.zagg.com/accessories/zaggmate.php



Pas mal en effet!  Mais je cherche précisément un étui en cuir qui protège constamment l'iPad (devant et derrière) pendant le transport... :-D


----------



## chti (16 Décembre 2010)

Personnellement j'ai acheté ceci :
http://www.etsy.com/transaction/37212517
Avec un autre sac dans lequel je peux le "nicher"
Je cherchais quelque chose qui ressemblait aux étuis du Newton, permettant d'emporter aussi les adaptateurs, cartes sd etc...


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (16 Décembre 2010)

C'est vrai que j'ai testé les housses de chez sena et vraiment niveau qualité elle sont top. C'est vrai qu'il faut mettre le prix mais elle sont top.
Solide, et classe.


----------



## arbaot (17 Décembre 2010)

j'ai celle-ci de Belkin plutôt pratique
avec le bouton "home" deporté (pas de découpe)






un regret la garniture intérieure à tendance à laisser des traces sur l'écran
en forme de vague comme sur l'illustration et 1à 2 mois avec une forte odeur

existe en noir &#8230;ou en noir

promo - 20&#8364; jusqu'a ...


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Décembre 2010)

superoro a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je souhaite me faire un petit plaisir en achetant une belle housse pour mon iPad. J'ai visité de nombreux sites mais peu de produits me satisfont.
> 
> ...



La "patte" de fermeture sera une gène permanente et agaçante...Déjà vécu ça avec d'autres appareils.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h05 ----------




regsam a dit:


> J'utilise depuis quelques mois le modèle Zipbook de Sena et j'en suis très satisfait.
> Très bonne qualité et très bonne finition.



Je le trouve en effet plus fonctionnel (pas de patte de fermeture qui viendra gêner) mais les photos sur le site "Sena" ne permettent pas de bien se rendre compte...

Ah, pardon ! Je n'avais pas vu la galerie de photos...En fait c'est pas mal même si la patte support pour position verticale inclinée ne fait pas très ...solide.


----------



## superoro (29 Décembre 2010)

pepeye66 a dit:


> La "patte" de fermeture sera une gène permanente et agaçante...Déjà vécu ça avec d'autres appareils.




Salut,

En effet... j'hésite toujours à faire le pas. Je sais que différentes personnes parlent du problème de la fermeture... Pas seulement pour la Sena mais aussi pour d'autres marques utilisant le même système. J'ai peur que cette housse, bien que très esthétique, ne soit que très belle et pas du tout pratique. En plus, le cuir de Sena, bien que très beau, se griffe vite.
Mais en même temps, j'ai eu l'occasion de visiter pas mal de site qui proposent des produits pour iPad, celui de Sena est vraiment celui qui m'a interpellé. Je vais quand même attendre après les fêtes de fin d'année, en espérant peut-être trouver un autre bel objet...

Merci!


----------



## Gone (29 Décembre 2010)

J'ai un étuis de la marque Macally, et j'en suis très content, plusieurs position pour maintenir l'iPad. 29

http://www.macally.com/EN/Product/ArticleShow.asp?ArticleID=320


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2010)

superoro a dit:


> celui de Sena est vraiment celui qui m'a interpellé.


 
Ouais, le modèle de Sena étonne, on s'enflamme vite...
Hé, hé.

J'ai un Belkin - en cuir noir - classique et sobre, un peu épais peut-être...

Attention pour ceux qui utilisent le dock/clavier du iPad : il faut sortir le iPad de sa housse avant...
Ca a l'air con à dire, mais avec certaine protection genre néoprène ou caotchoux qui colle (comme le modèle Apple) ça devient vite saoulant... (sans parler du ridicule)


----------

